# Here we go again, sotw very very slow the last couple of days



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

As has happened before, SOTW has been extremely slow for me the last 2 or 3 days. Slow meaning up to 2 or 3 minutes to load a page. But finally, a clue! One time I got a redirect to a database error message:


Database Error Database error
The Sax on the Web Forum database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the forum.saxontheweb.net home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.

The forum.saxontheweb.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


I hope the tech staff is looking into both fixing this and keeping it from happening again.


As usual, no changes on my side, my internet connection is very fast, other sites load quickly.


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

Same here, today. No error-message, just a LONG wait for most pages. DAVE


----------



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

Well tonight it's better - page loading time is down to 2 or 3 seconds. Still not great,, but far better than it's been for the last several days. Coincidence or ?

Lets hope it stays this way.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

The next time you experience the site being slow, can you try to get us the HAR file from Chrome's dev tools? 
This is a link that explains how to do it - https://support.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204410413-Generating-a-HAR-file-for-troubleshooting
The file will be big, so you can PM and we'll forward you an email that you can send it to.
This will help the techs pinpoint the issue.

Ed


----------



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

VSadmin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The next time you experience the site being slow, can you try to get us the HAR file from Chrome's dev tools?
> This is a link that explains how to do it - https://support.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204410413-Generating-a-HAR-file-for-troubleshooting
> ...


Is there an equivalent log file for Firefox?

However, please note that my original post showed that at least once the problem was a database problem on the sotw server and was not related to my browser.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is a guide that includes a Firefox version

https://www.inflectra.com/support/knowledgebase/kb254.aspx

We don't think it has anything to do with your browser. Won't rule it out of course, but the HAR file should help us pinpoint where the glitch is rooted in our own database/server.

Kevin


----------



## bokagee (Oct 21, 2013)

Just a wild guess, but the nerd in me tends to suspect memory leaks when a gradual slowdown in web apps is noted. Ergo, allocated memory isn't released when the app is done with a function or variable, or array, or bunch of SQL queries, or whatever is being passed in. Sysadmins will run top, see what memory/CPU looks like for each process, take note of the daemons/services that are being the biggest hogs, and restarts them to free up the memory they're using. The processes start over, the leaks persist, build up over time again slowing down the processes, especially when memory starts spooling out to disk. Finding memory leaks can be a time consuming task.


----------



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

VSadmin said:


> Here is a guide that includes a Firefox version
> 
> https://www.inflectra.com/support/knowledgebase/kb254.aspx
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks, I'll create a FF HAR file for you if/when I see the problem again.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

VSadmin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The next time you experience the site being slow, can you try to get us the HAR file from Chrome's dev tools?
> This is a link that explains how to do it - https://support.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204410413-Generating-a-HAR-file-for-troubleshooting
> ...


Ed, can you find back some information on the SOTW operating system itself? Or don't you have tools available to analyze overall system performance?

Any well setup system stores this kind of events in log tables (unless it's a connectivity issue on the internet, originated also outside the SOTW operating system).

I also experience a much slower SOTW forum since some days, but here in NL it's not as bad as reported by others in this thread.

It would also be advised to analyze the many external links that are called from SOTW (due to commercial marketing reasons), those can also slow down system significantly.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello there,

Unfortunately, this is sporadic and intermittent for every user.
I don't have the ability to find any patterns or info from the SOTW operating system itself that will be causing this.
The techs requested the HAR files in order to pinpoint the slowness.

Ed


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Just to chime in, I was experiencing the same slow to non-responsive behavior with firefox about the same time the OP started this thread, but everything went back to normal by the next day.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Been slow here for over a week. Mostly on posting reply’s. Loading is ok. Using Crome or safari. Had been really good for few months and NO Amazon pop ups.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Been slow again last 3 days, loading, replies and today the site would not load twice. Nothing ! Just got a blank white screen that said “temporary error “. Once loaded, replies either didn’t post or posted with some unique typos. Like the alts/corrections didn’t stay.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

I got the "temporary error" too, for about 20 minutes, around 40 minutes ago.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

And tonight’s entertainment was looking at this for two minutes after clicking on reply to game.


----------



## bokagee (Oct 21, 2013)

The site's slowness, and the very persistent problems with remaining logged in -- constant interruption to participation -- has gotten really, really, really old. This leads to avoidance of the site. Surely not just me, pretty bad for the endeavor. What's up with the technical administration of this setup? Major fails.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Unfortunately, we're still working on this. Sorry for any inconvenience caused. 

Niall


----------

